
Ask HN: What's the best private budgeting app? - kotrunga
Is there a budgeting app that respects user&#x27;s privacy? (Doesn&#x27;t store data, track transactions, etc)<p>For example, Mint is a popular budgeting tool, but they explicitly state that they share your information [0].<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;security.intuit.com&#x2F;index.php&#x2F;privacy
======
slavox
I have been using firefly. [https://firefly-iii.org/](https://firefly-
iii.org/)

------
bkmartin
Working on one right now, will be subscription based, but won't share your
data with anyone.

